# Portland, Oregon



## Rail Freak (Apr 2, 2009)

I apologize if I'm repeating or missing a thread but, I've decided to check out the area & would love to know a good spot to lay my head in the Gorge area June 7th thru 10th.? (cheap, safe & convenient!)

Thanx,

RF


----------



## sky12065 (Apr 5, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> I apologize if I'm repeating or missing a thread but, I've decided to check out the area & would love to know a good spot to lay my head in the Gorge area June 7th thru 10th.? (cheap, safe & convenient!)Thanx,
> 
> RF


I don't have the answer you're actually looking for, but I've heard some good things about hostels. Do a Google search on *PORTLAND HOSTELS* or perhaps someone else in the group will know something about hostels in Portland.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 5, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I apologize if I'm repeating or missing a thread but, I've decided to check out the area & would love to know a good spot to lay my head in the Gorge area June 7th thru 10th.? (cheap, safe & convenient!)Thanx,
> ...



Thanx,

I went ahead & booked a Holiday Inn Express for $90.00 a nite. Really looking forward to visiting the Gorge!!!


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 5, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> I went ahead & booked a *Holiday Inn Express*


Will we have to call you *Doctor* RF now? :huh: :lol:


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 5, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I went ahead & booked a *Holiday Inn Express*
> ...



YEP  !!!


----------



## sky12065 (Apr 6, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I went ahead & booked a *Holiday Inn Express*
> ...


I don't get it! My wife and I have stayed at a Holiday Inn Express a number of times and were well satisfied with our stay each and every time... so far! The last time was the night we arrived at Flagstaff last year and the night before we boarded the SWC for our return trip home.

One thing for sure, it was much better that the no-tell motel's I've stayed in back in the 70's and 90's. You know, the kind, where the desk clerks are behind what looked like bullet proof glass?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 6, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


I was referring to the commercials a few years ago where the guy is acting smart, and then says the tag line, "... No, but I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night!"


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 6, 2009)

Is there a bad section of town in Portland?

Dr. RF :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Apr 6, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Do I get it now? NO... but I did stayed at a Holiday Inn Express in Flagstaff on my last Amtrak trip!!!


----------



## sky12065 (Apr 6, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> Is there a bad section of town in Portland?Dr. RF :lol:


Are you asking because youre looking for a place to party, :blush: or is it because you want to know where you should avoid?  :unsure:


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 6, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a bad section of town in Portland?Dr. RF :lol:
> ...


AAAAHHHHH,

How about BOTH  :lol:  B)     !!!!!

DR. RF.


----------



## sky12065 (Apr 6, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


You forgot... :blink: and :wacko: !


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 7, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> looking for a place to party


Is there any other reason? :huh:

That's the reason I take the long way - so they can't find me! :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Apr 7, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > looking for a place to party
> ...


Remember the game "*Where in the World Is Carmen Sandiego?"*

Maybe we should start a game here on AU called... *"Where in the US is The Traveler?" *


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 7, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


You'll never find me!  On my last trip, I even met mercedeslove *twice* within 3 days - once in CHI and later on the same train out of SAC! (She left 1 hour before me, and I took {of course :lol: } a longer route, but we ended up on the same train! :blink: )

I may even be at a place I think they call "home"! :lol:


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 7, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


The Train?

Aloha


----------



## DET63 (May 9, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> Is there a bad section of town in Portland?Dr. RF :lol:


Depending on whether you want to go there or avoid the "bad section," usually the area around West Burnside Street is the place to be if you're looking for trouble. Burnside is about 8 blocks south of Union Station (which is at 6th and Johnson; streets are named in A-B-C order, going south to north, in that part of Portland).

If you're looking for a "temporary" girlfriend (not that I recommend doing so, of course), there's Martin Luther King Blvd. (formerly Union Ave.) in NE Portland.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 3, 2009)

DET63 said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a bad section of town in Portland?Dr. RF :lol:
> ...


LOL Thanx,

Reason for the question is this is my 1st trip there & I'll be traveling alone. Don't need any hassles at my age!

I booked a room at a Holiday Inn Xpress on SE Stark??????

RF


----------

